# I Heart Beirut [Berytus]



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Yay Nadini. Amazing pictures. It's great to have you back in this section.
All the best


----------



## commelevent (Jun 11, 2006)

breaks my heart that jews were bombing the sheeyat out of this place


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Yay Nadini. Amazing pictures. It's great to have you back in this section.
> All the best


Hehe tnxs


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## NYC Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

It was so beautiful before the war...


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

NYC Girl said:


> It was so beautiful before the war...


The areas of these pictures posted above were not touched by the current war.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Long live great city - Beirut !


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice pics looks like one of the best cities in the middle east.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

It's a marvelously looking city. Never thought it was such a big city. I hope the city will find everlasting peace and prosperity though.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

harberk said:


> It's a marvelously looking city. Never thought it was such a big city. I hope the city will find everlasting peace and prosperity though.


I Agree and hope the same......


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

*:-(*

The City I guess was torned down by the Israelis. No airports, Buildings were in ruins, roads and bridges were bombarded and the plight of the people is uncertain.


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

Nadini said:


> [/URL]


I wonder what Hizbullah will say about this! I assume it's the Christian quarter.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

^^ This could also be Muslims also in the pool. In Lebanon, girls have more options of what they want to wear. I dont think Hizbullah has a problem with that, even lots of shiite muslims dress like that too some times.


----------



## new bulgaria (Dec 8, 2005)

Very Controversial said:


> ^^ This could also be Muslims also in the pool. In Lebanon, girls have more options of what they want to wear. I dont think Hizbullah has a problem with that, even lots of shiite muslims dress like that too some times.


I have my doubts. These girls will be probably punished for "dishonoring" their families had they been muslim.


----------



## NYC Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

Nadini said:


> The areas of these pictures posted above were not touched by the current war.


thats a good new


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

new bulgaria said:


> I have my doubts. These girls will be probably punished for "dishonoring" their families had they been muslim.


No my friends, we're not in Saudi Arabia over here. You see Muslims wearing bikinis just like you see Christians. In Lebanon the Muslims are not very conservative, they are more liberal and they tend to do whatever they wish to do. In that pool, you won't know who is Christian, Muslim or Druze and you wouldn't know the person's religious beliefs if they were walking down the street because they all wear the same clothe. Look at this famous singer, her name is Haifa and she is a Muslim


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

new bulgaria said:


> I have my doubts. These girls will be probably punished for "dishonoring" their families had they been muslim.


 :weirdo: Really? You obviously don't know much about Islam or Lebanon. There are huge amounts of Muslims who don't even wear hijab in 90%+ Muslim countries such as Egypt, Jordan, Qatar, UAE, Algeria, Tunisia, Morroco, etc, etc.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics,Nadini!
thanx
Long life,Beirut!


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I Heart Haifa


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Makes me want to visit lol


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Beiruit looks beautiful, and the women are gorgeous. I love their dark hair and curvacious bodies! It's a shame that Israel bombed it and its partner in war crime, the US, did nothing to stop it.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Now I know why Beirut is the Paris of the Middle East.....................


great pix!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome photos and great architecture..


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

lebanese girls are great, beiruit looks nice, just far too clean for my liking


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

lebanese girls are great, beiruit looks nice, just far too clean for my liking


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

So great to see pics of Beirut again!
I heart Berytus too! :hug: 

Berytus shall arise again and this Diamond of the Middle East will shine brighter than before!  
Thanks Kristelle for the great pics! kay:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

crossbowman said:


> So great to see pics of Beirut again!
> I heart Berytus too! :hug:
> 
> Berytus shall arise again and this Diamond of the Middle East will shine brighter than before!
> Thanks Kristelle for the great pics! kay:


Thanks Crossbowman , hopefully there will be no more conflicts in the future!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

I heart it too. :yes:


----------



## Phoenician Empire (May 21, 2006)

--------------------


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

I like Lebanon!

How much would it cost to get a nice apartment in a tall building?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

UnitedPakistan said:


> I like Lebanon!
> 
> How much would it cost to get a nice apartment in a tall building?


it will cost you hehe, it's one of the highest (in terms of $$$$) to live in the
Middle-East. Especially if you are finding a place in central downtown. 
The most expensive is almost complete (waiting for the spire to be 
added), its called the Marina Towers and they are already sold out! 

Floor 2: 247 sqm Pricing:$948,640
Floor 6: 224 sqm Pricing:$795,218
Floor 8: 745 sqm Pricing:$2,642,640
Floor 9: 550 sqm Pricing:$2,021,250
Floor 9: 340 sqm Pricing:$1,196,432
Penthouse: 1,000 sqm Pricing:$5,197,500



















Tower on the left


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

How much of Beirut was destroyed in the recent war? I hear that nicer parts of the city, such as the ones shown here, escaped most of the damage. Is life back to normal by now?


----------



## Dubai194 (Sep 6, 2006)

well the down was damaged preety badly. it is so unfortunate that beirut has been destroyed so many times over the last 60 years.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

really beautiful images of the city. pity some parts are badly damaged.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Dubai194 said:


> well the down was damaged preety badly. it is so unfortunate that beirut has been destroyed so many times over the last 60 years.


Destroyed so many times and yet it is still a gem!! God Bless Beirut


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

it is a fact, I hoppe this time peace comes for a long time, nice pics again and great aereal :uh:


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Nadini said:


> Floor 2: 247 sqm Pricing:$948,640
> Floor 6: 224 sqm Pricing:$795,218
> Floor 8: 745 sqm Pricing:$2,642,640
> Floor 9: 550 sqm Pricing:$2,021,250
> ...


Oh, i want that penthouse with the view to the Mediterranean sea...
Money is not an issue  



Nadini said:


> they are already sold out!


Oh...well ...next time then!

Great pics once again! :cheers:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

crossbowman said:


> Oh, i want that penthouse with the view to the Mediterranean sea...
> Money is not an issue
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe there's plenty more highrises coming up , you just need to get it before anyone else does :cheers:


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Beirut is breathtaking. 60 years of occassional destruction just shows us that Beirut can never be destroyed


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

lovely city and setting!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ yeah 
Look at this density, it is one of the densest city in the Mid-East


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Pretty weird juxtaposition


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of Beirut!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

still looking great. seeing the date on some of those pics and knowing that they were taking during the war is reassuring. thanks for keeping this thread going.

-


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ everything is back to normal


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Great pictures gallery, Nadini!!!!!

Beirut is beyond any doubt the most beautiful and amazing city in the whole of Arabia. In which city can you go skiing, clubbing, shopping, eating out in swanky restaurants, swimming in the warm sea and seeing tons of beautiful and well-dressed people all within a single day??? Beirut has been thrown back due to the two damn wars it went through, if these two wars hadn´t taken place, Lebanon would have been on par with countries/city states like Hong kong Singapore or Taiwan nowadays...but I am still very optimistic for Lebanon once durable peace returns. 
I love Lebanon, had some good friends which were Lebanese when I lived in Abidjan. (still have regular contact with two of them). 

Moreover, Lebanese women are one of the most beautiful women on the planet. 

Long live Beirut and Long live your beautiful country. 

Lebanon deserves its place among the top nations in the world. It is beautiful, dynamic and liberal!


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

compared with other the Middle East countries,I think this is a tranquil country.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Great pictures gallery, Nadini!!!!!
> 
> Beirut is beyond any doubt the most beautiful and amazing city in the whole of Arabia. In which city can you go skiing, clubbing, shopping, eating out in swanky restaurants, swimming in the warm sea and seeing tons of beautiful and well-dressed people all within a single day??? Beirut has been thrown back due to the two damn wars it went through, if these two wars hadn´t taken place, Lebanon would have been on par with countries/city states like Hong kong Singapore or Taiwan nowadays...but I am still very optimistic for Lebanon once durable peace returns.
> I love Lebanon, had some good friends which were Lebanese when I lived in Abidjan. (still have regular contact with two of them).
> ...


Thank you Matthias for your comment  Hopefully the country develops furthermore and we will stop seing destruction.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Well its good to see that construction is still going  Happy to see that!!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice ones Lirtain!


----------



## Sauvalle (Sep 16, 2005)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Lebanon deserves its place among the top nations in the world. It is beautiful, dynamic and liberal!



It's liberal thanks to Israel's war against the islamic fundamentalistic party of hizbollah. Otherwise Lebanon would turn into yet another totalitarian islamic state.

My ex was Lebanese, nice girl and she thanks Israel for driving Hizbollah out.

Now I hope the Lebanese ppl will continue to it's modern non-islamic roots.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ Lebanon was never an islamic state before the civil war or after, it has always been open and liberal compare to other arab countries.














































B018 nightclub:



















































































































































































[/CENTER]


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I heart Beirut too! 
I still cant believe how GORGEOUS every Lebanese person is!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

edit


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

May God bless Lebanon and help it to become the peaceful, prosperous and safe happy country that it deserves to be for the sake of all it's people.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

edit


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

B


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

Anyone who further hijacks this thread will have their account either suspended or banned outright.... KNOCK IT OFF!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## ayan (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful women!


----------



## suzan (Aug 3, 2006)

Long live Beirut!!
Bhebbak ya Lebnan!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Beirut is really beautiful! Paris of the Orient!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Everything is back in action, all towers underconstruction

courtesy of Nareg
Marina Towers


















Beirut Tower









New Tower for Beirut Under Construction , The Landmark Tower, It will be the tallest in Beirut for now


















Four Season Hotel


















Platinum Tower









Saifi Village 2









Société Sémiramis









Bab El Saray


















Ashrafiye Tower


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Nadini, thanks for ALL the pics! Beirut is a beautiful city and I wish things with my country, Israel, will settle down because it's awful to both sides. Long live Lebanon


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ likewise, we are sick from the destruction of our city and we want an end to all, God Bless us all


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Recent Pictures of Beirut


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

The city of Beirut is the piece of land that juts out into the sea


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

nice pics, but why do the streets look so empty?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ some of the pics where taken during the leader national dialogue, Central Beirut was under tight security and/or it could have been pics during the war


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i enjoy looking at all of the pictures. beirut is definitely one of the most beautiful cities i've ever seen. it somewhat looks like paris in a sense. 

good job and i hope to see more pics.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ well most of the population speaks french due to the fact that France invaded Lebanon and left in 1942, which left a mark in the Lebanese culture. After all they do call Beirut The Paris of the Middle East, hehe


----------

